# Need Some Help Rory Has MRRS



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi All,

It's been a while-as some of you know I adopted Rory in March. Unfortunately, things have been pretty rough.

He's been in an e collar a month, with staph that started in his right eye, and spread to the left. I had it cultured two weeks ago, he was in the hospital, and the culture came back MRSS, been locked in a nightmare I can't get out of. He has been on close to 6 anti-bios and is still deteriorating, we just bumped his Marbo up and because he is so small (5 lbs), he got a conservative dose. He also just had added Ofloxacin drops and NOTHING is helping. I don't get it.

I heard that cleraisil helps- please share your experiences I am so sick for this little guy. He is eating and playing normal so at least he seems to be localized. I am taking him to the eye specialist tomorrow.

Please tell me there is light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. I don't have any experience but I we will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry, I don't know what that is? Has he been to Angell? 

I am so sorry I know this can be so stressful, we will also be thing of you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Jeanne, I'm so sorry to read this, I have goosebumps! Rory has to be OK! I know how upset you were over losing your Sparkle when you found him! And I had just gotten Riley after losing a boy! I am here for you girl! Prayers and hugs on the way!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would either go to Tufts or to Dr. Lackner: Our Specialty Services: Helping You Manage Your Pet's Injuries and Diseases

Is it actually an infection in the eye or the skin surrounding the eye?


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone, its been nonstop, he has Staph, but not the MRSA, it's less aggressive. Exhausted from it. I have no idea where he got this???


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

jmm said:


> I would either go to Tufts or to Dr. Lackner: Our Specialty Services: Helping You Manage Your Pet's Injuries and Diseases
> 
> Is it actually an infection in the eye or the skin surrounding the eye?


Dr Jamie-it's the skin around his eyes, yes his lids first, now the rims and w/ a conjunctive type discharge, it seems to get better days then bam it's worse..

Ready to hang myself, one month he has been in e collar and no improvement...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You may be best off going to Tufts so you can have a dermatology consult if the initial ophtho consult deems it a good idea.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

jmm said:


> You may be best off going to Tufts so you can have a dermatology consult if the initial ophtho consult deems it a good idea.


Thank you-Tufts as in VCA or is there a Tufts Vet I am not familiar with..I think his reg vet just has no idea, I am terrified of half the meds that shows up as sensitive too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Foster Hospital for Small Animals — Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tufts is in north grafton near worcester.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its an hour and 15 minute drive...and I make it for Roo. I've been to a number of vet schools and Tufts is easily one of the top ones I've used.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

jmm said:


> Foster Hospital for Small Animals — Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine



Thank you. The good thing is he's old self...I just don't want him to get worse.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Tufts is in north grafton near worcester.



Thanks-used to live out there. This poor little guy should be enjoying his puppyhood. NOT FAIR.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree poor little thing. I had a great experience there, but expect to spend the better part of the day if the run tests


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, poor little guy. I hope you get this cleared up soon.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, I am so sorry! There are better antibiotic eye drops out there. I just went to my opthamologist with an ulcer on my eye and he put me on Zymaxid. He said it is much better than the Ofloxacin he put me on last time this happened but it's a lot more expensive. You might want to ask your vet about trying something like what I'm on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I agree poor little thing. I had a great experience there, but expect to spend the better part of the day if the run tests


Thanks- he's already had the culture done, I think the meds are not correct I think there needs to be more aggressive treatment but at the same time he is a Maltese Puppy, what else is worse for a Maltese Mommy? 

NEW DRUGS with harsh side effects really do a number on me, they scare me, I just got over Sparkle and here we go again. So terrified for him.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I used oflaxacin every 2 hours on our Bebe, we were almost at that point that her eye should be removed. After 14 days I just remove the little green on from the corner of her eye. Right now it is 10 months gone since adoption and her eye is great but blind
























*after 2 weeks*
















*after 1 month*








*Now*


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> I used oflaxacin every 2 hours on our Bebe, we were almost at that point that her eye should be removed. After 14 days I just remove the little green on from the corner of her eye. Right now it is 10 months gone since adoption and her eye is great but blind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE THIS...is there a danger he could go blind????Please PM me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Jeanne - I had no idea. I'm so sorry that the two of you are going through this. Keep wondering where he could have picked it up. Did he have any procedures done before this? I would definitely go to Tufts. He's just a puppy and you want him to get the care of specialists after going through so many antibiotics. I would call tomorrow since they might be backed up. Sending lots of hugs and strength to you to hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeanne, I am so sorry that you and Rory are going through this. No fair for a little puppy to have to deal with this.
We see Dr. Martin Coster at Angell in Boston for our Lhasa's eye problems.
Dr. Coster is wonderful. He is a board certified opthamologist and is very kind. Angell has all the latest equipment. Here is the link for the opthamology department:
Ophthalmology Services

I would definitely see a specialist since you are not seeing improvement.
I will keep Rory in my prayers.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Jeanne - I had no idea. I'm so sorry that the two of you are going through this. Keep wondering where he could have picked it up. Did he have any procedures done before this? I would definitely go to Tufts. He's just a puppy and you want him to get the care of specialists after going through so many antibiotics. I would call tomorrow since they might be backed up. Sending lots of hugs and strength to you to hang in there. :grouphug:


He's had an incredibly bad run of luck-we were at the vets getting a Lymes Titer-he tested positive bc the groomer I took him too let a tick bite him, I can't even treat the Lymes bc of this ongoing nightmare, it is my belief, tho no proof he got at the vets the Staph when they did the Lymes Titer out back, without me.

Feel so bad for him, he is so loving and doesn't complain same sweet self-am heartbroken.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Here is the boy I wrote in pm about. They have 1 pair eyes for 2  So, don't worry about getting puppy blind, the lyme is the scariest thing for me. I wish i can help but all i know i share from my own experience .hugs to you and your baby :wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Jeanne, I am so sorry that you and Rory are going through this. No fair for a little puppy to have to deal with this.
> We see Dr. Martin Coster at Angell in Boston for our Lhasa's eye problems.
> Dr. Coster is wonderful. He is a board certified opthamologist and is very kind. Angell has all the latest equipment. Here is the link for the opthamology department:
> Ophthalmology Services
> ...


Kathleen thank you-appreciate it. yes, I will call ASAP in the morning.

I know we'll get through this, I a, glad at least he plays/eats is the same, but I am seething at these germs they need to pack the heck up and get out of dogde they stink like houseguests and three day old fish enough is enough. 6 antibiotics, and nothing.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Here is the boy I wrote in pm about. They have 1 pair eyes for 2  So, don't worry about getting puppy blind, the lyme is the scariest thing for me. I wish i can help but all i know i share from my own experience .hugs to you and your baby :wub:


Bless you, Love.

We'll get through this..I've had four dogs and never any trouble till old age this is new to me, and its scary.

I love this little guy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your problems. My little guy had a staff infection on his back a while ago and clearasil did help to clear it up, but I don't think I would put clearasil near the eyes. 

And, I don't know if it would help or not, but just as a precaution, I would try to bolster his immune system to help his body fight the infection. Some members on here say colostrum really helped their baby overcome some illnesses. I bought it for one of mine that has allergies and skin problems, but I haven't given it to him long enough to judge whether it helped or not. Maybe someone else will add more information about it. I know that there were also a few threads about it.

Good luck with your baby! Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if his eyes could have a connection to the Lyme? Since they both seemed to happen about the same time.

I pray you find the right doctor that can give you some answers soon. Give Rory a belly rub from me.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeanne, I'm stunned and saddened by your news of Rory. I pray they can help him. 
My heart goes out to you with all this, it does put a damper on your enjoyment of his puppyhood. I know you love him to pieces; I just hope this can be solved so you can enjoy him more.
Prayers are started......


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope the infection gets better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers to both of you. It is terrible when our babies are hurt or sick. Good luck hope you find the right meds. You have great support here.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

harrysmom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your problems. My little guy had a staff infection on his back a while ago and clearasil did help to clear it up, but I don't think I would put clearasil near the eyes.
> 
> And, I don't know if it would help or not, but just as a precaution, I would try to bolster his immune system to help his body fight the infection. Some members on here say colostrum really helped their baby overcome some illnesses. I bought it for one of mine that has allergies and skin problems, but I haven't given it to him long enough to judge whether it helped or not. Maybe someone else will add more information about it. I know that there were also a few threads about it.
> 
> Good luck with your baby! Let us know how he's doing.


Vet said a good quality food should help the immune system-yes I have been trying to do that-thank God he eats, and has put on a few ounces, with all these drugs I WORRY..I've actually lost my appetite and I feel kinda like a black cloud is over my head.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> I was just wondering if his eyes could have a connection to the Lyme? Since they both seemed to happen about the same time.
> 
> I pray you find the right doctor that can give you some answers soon. Give Rory a belly rub from me.


Pat-I asked the vet also. That was my first thought, she said no. I feel the dog has a low immune system, having said that I have never had a tick problem, my Malts don't even poop/pee outside. I don't even let my dogs stay in the kennel to "wait" to be groomed I insist they get done right away and pay double so I can get top notch service, this really is very bizarre, I am so afraid now, I don't think I'll ever take him anywhere, which is just no way to live, but when I tell you I am sick sick sick over this believe me.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jeanne, I'm stunned and saddened by your news of Rory. I pray they can help him.
> My heart goes out to you with all this, it does put a damper on your enjoyment of his puppyhood. I know you love him to pieces; I just hope this can be solved so you can enjoy him more.
> Prayers are started......


Thank you-I have his little angel candle going all the time. I love him so much he is such a little love so much like his mother, Justine, so sweet in sweet I think sugar pours out of him, I just bought him a new bed last night, larger to accommodate his e collar, he loves to lean it on my shoulder, I couldn't be more pleased with him. BUT I wish we could catch a break! Getting very PO'd at this string of luck....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Know We Are Praying for You. Iam so Sorry to hear this.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all Thanks so much to the Eye Hospital today.

Doctor says he is to be treated with more aggressive meds, Prednisone and a few more little scared but I think there is no options at this point. Hoping this will be OKAY I don't like loading him up. Don't have a choice. Loading a Malt up with meds makes me nervous-I'll just have to put my big girl pants on.

Thanks to everyone for reaching out. I would appreciate your prayers for Rory.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Hi all Thanks so much to the Eye Hospital today.
> 
> Doctor says he is to be treated with more aggressive meds, Prednisone and a few more little scared but I think there is no options at this point. Hoping this will be OKAY I don't like loading him up. Don't have a choice. Loading a Malt up with meds makes me nervous-I'll just have to put my big girl pants on.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for reaching out. I would appreciate your prayers for Rory.


Aw, Jeanne. Sometimes that's just what you have to do. Seems like Rory reallly needs the infections knocked out of him and as scary as steroids sound, when my son was very sick with asthma, it was the only thing that really saved him and saved us from emergency trips to the ER. Hopefully a short course will work...you have to them wean him off but hoping this does the trick. Sending you and him tons of hugs. :hugging:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad they are treating it more agressively. He will be well soon.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeanne, just checking on you and Rory. We are all affected when one of these precious babies is ill.

You have lots of prayers going for Rory, as well as little Yogi now. rayer:

Keep your chin up and think positive. 
Lots of love,


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jeanne, just checking on you and Rory. We are all affected when one of these precious babies is ill.
> 
> You have lots of prayers going for Rory, as well as little Yogi now. rayer:
> 
> ...


Claire,

Every time I look at your little Baby who do you think I see? My Rory...he is such a Tajon Baby, thank you so very very much.

His youth will help him recover, this is fabulous doctor and I know the little guy is tough for all his issues, he still plays and romps and has not been effected. Thanks for the support. Maltese Hugs


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Aw, Jeanne. Sometimes that's just what you have to do. Seems like Rory reallly needs the infections knocked out of him and as scary as steroids sound, when my son was very sick with asthma, it was the only thing that really saved him and saved us from emergency trips to the ER. Hopefully a short course will work...you have to them wean him off but hoping this does the trick. Sending you and him tons of hugs. :hugging:



i know, Sue.

Big Girl Pants can be a wee bit tight but its what we have to do....

I hope this will help him, I think him being 4.5 lbs scares me to death, but as my mother pointed out, they give these things to infants too! :w00t:

Hugs


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sorry that your fluff is going through such hard situation. I just said a prayer for him. Get better soon...little one.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the meds 'kick-in' and do their job to heal little Rory!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeanne, I'm so glad you got him to the eye doctor and they are giving him stronger meds! Have faith all will be well! Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have absolutely no experience with this so I have no advice. But I do hope you take what Debbie (HarrysMom) to heart about doing something extra to boost his weakend immune system. It will take more then just a high quality, nutrient dense food. Colostrum is great! I'm also really having some great experience with Bixbi's Super Organic Immunity Blend.

Continued prayers for both you and your little guy. You are right. This is no way to spend your puppyhood. Hugs to you and Rory.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have absolutely no experience with this so I have no advice. But I do hope you take what Debbie (HarrysMom) to heart about doing something extra to boost his weakend immune system. It will take more then just a high quality, nutrient dense food. Colostrum is great! I'm also really having some great experience with Bixbi's Super Organic Immunity Blend.
> 
> Continued prayers for both you and your little guy. You are right. This is no way to spend your puppyhood. Hugs to you and Rory.


This needs to be discussed with the vet first. My first Maltese, Truffles, acquired Pemphigus, similar to Lupus. This is an autoimmune disorder. I thought the same thing, boost up her immune system. I was wrong. Vet said it's her immune system that is attacking her body, to boost it would only cause more destruction. She was on a kemo therapy for about 4 years before she died.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> This needs to be discussed with the vet first. My first Maltese, Truffles, acquired Pemphigus, similar to Lupus. This is an autoimmune disorder. I thought the same thing, boost up her immune system. I was wrong. Vet said it's her immune system that is attacking her body, to boost it would only cause more destruction. She was on a kemo therapy for about 4 years before she died.



Claire-thanks, I am always discussing that with her too.

I was told yesterday by the specialist that his immune system is part of the trouble now, that it's going crazy fighting the staph and that some of the symptoms are in fact an immune system in overdrive so I wouldn't mess with that now. He is eating a high quality food and with all the meds I am going to let "age" and food build him up.

He is very healthy otherwise, and has without bragging and UNBELIEVABLE sunny side that just won't let him get down. 

We love him around here, and I think his positive attitude will help him.

About to give him his first dose.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> This needs to be discussed with the vet first. My first Maltese, Truffles, acquired Pemphigus, similar to Lupus. This is an autoimmune disorder. I thought the same thing, boost up her immune system. I was wrong. Vet said it's her immune system that is attacking her body, to boost it would only cause more destruction. She was on a kemo therapy for about 4 years before she died.


Yes, but staph is not an auto immune disease. In humans staph can lead to Lupus I believe, but I don't know if it would be the same in dogs where staph could lead to Pemphigus. But Rory doesn't have that. And I'm not 100% sure about boosting the immune system causing more destruction for a dog with an auto immune disease. I think vets as well as human doctors are all still stumped on auto immune diseases. Just had 2 experiences with Maltese that were suddenly losing their vision. My Jett being one of them. Last year when Jett was 6, we discovered he was losing his vision. At first we thought Jett had PRA, which is genetic, not an auto immune disease. Or a possible brain tumor. So I put him on a mushroom blend that has been showing some very promising studies in cancer in dogs. And he is actually seeing really fairly well now. He still has trouble in low or dim light. But his sight is pretty normal in regular lighting. Then a friend has a Maltese who this year (she is 6 y.o. now) was suddenly losing her vision. Since it seemed to be more sudden with her, they were suspecting IMR. Which is an auto immune disease. When they did the test, hers was completely flat. Her vision was almost completely gone within a week. Since she has MVD her mom was hesitant to treat with steroids. She asked me if I had done anything at all different with Jett. I told her the only 2 things I did different with him was add the mushroom blend and cold pressed virgin coconut oil every day without fail. So in speaking with both of her vets (Dr. Karen Becker and my own holistic vet Dr. Dan), they knew it wasn't necessarily 'good science', but in their own words, "could not hurt". So Dr. Dan put her Malt on a Traditional Chinese Herbal blend that can only be dispensed by a vet. It was much stronger then what I was using. It had things in it like what I had Jett on plus things that they use in dogs with Cushings, since that wasn't ruled out either. And within a week her vision was restored. She also put her on the coconut oil.

But I do 100% agree that just because you can get supplements over the counter, they are still a type of medicine and can be potentially harmful if used incorrectly. Whenever dealing with a dog with a medical condition of any kind, you really do need to check with a vet first. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have absolutely no experience with this so I have no advice. But I do hope you take what Debbie (HarrysMom) to heart about doing something extra to boost his weakend immune system. It will take more then just a high quality, nutrient dense food. Colostrum is great! I'm also really having some great experience with Bixbi's Super Organic Immunity Blend.
> 
> Continued prayers for both you and your little guy. You are right. This is no way to spend your puppyhood. Hugs to you and Rory.



Thank you for thoughts and prayers, you know its uncanny how happy he id despite the e collar, i'm snuggling him now. Doesn't ask for much just love.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

sherry said:


> Jeanne, I'm so glad you got him to the eye doctor and they are giving him stronger meds! Have faith all will be well! Hugs and Prayers!


Sherry, big hugs to you. I am. It has to work.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeanne, I am so sorry to hear about this. I will be keeping up with you and Rory as we have dealt with eye issues with Ozzie too, and it can be very scary and frustrating. He was diagnosed with dry eye about 8 months ago and we have to give him drops twice a day. 

His eyes got worse a week ago (probably due to something else which at this time is still undetermined!) and we were told he had an ulcer in his eye, so he is on antibiotic ointment, drops, and his usual drops... it never ends!!

Prayers to you and little Rory...


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi All-so far he is tolerating the meds fine, within 5 hours of the pred, his eyes actually started to go down, the swelling is better I'd say 50%!!

Imagine my delight?

Thank you for the love and support.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Jeanne, I am so sorry to hear about this. I will be keeping up with you and Rory as we have dealt with eye issues with Ozzie too, and it can be very scary and frustrating. He was diagnosed with dry eye about 8 months ago and we have to give him drops twice a day.
> 
> His eyes got worse a week ago (probably due to something else which at this time is still undetermined!) and we were told he had an ulcer in his eye, so he is on antibiotic ointment, drops, and his usual drops... it never ends!!
> 
> Prayers to you and little Rory...



Courtney,

One of the secretary's at my law firm had her puppy neutered and in a freak accident, woke up during the surgery and hit his eye thrashing around, and now is locked in a nightmare with an ulcer that won't heal.

Ugh, eye problems are the worst I think I am learning that maybe, just maybe, the Maltese dog is a little tougher than we give them credit for?:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear Rory is doing a little better! Prayers and best wishes for his continued improvement.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeanne, I'm so happy to hear Rory is doing better so quickly! Prayers that he has a full recovery and puppyhood may continue as planned!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne - I'm so relieved that the meds seem to be starting to make a difference. :chiliraying that this is the start of something great and a "normal" (crazy) puppyhood for both of you. :smootch:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Hi All-so far he is tolerating the meds fine, within 5 hours of the pred, his eyes actually started to go down, the swelling is better I'd say 50%!!
> 
> Imagine my delight?
> 
> Thank you for the love and support.


Jeanne....so glad Rory's eye is improving. I remember years ago when my son injured his eye; a match flint flew off and hit him in the eye. I rushed him to the doctor. She said an eye injury can go bad very quickly, so medical treatment is important asap but will respond quickly and heal quickly with that treatment. I had to put drops in his eye every 4 hours without fail for a length of time (can't remember that now).
Praying little Rory will continue to heal. Keep your chin up sweetie.....


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and hugs for Rory.... sorry I didn't respond to this sooner.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Jeanne, 
Praying Rory is continuing to improve, and will get his cone off soon.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

All-

Again, you have lifted me up when I needed it...

He is improving, looks better today. 

Thrilled thrilled thrilled that meds seem to be working and he is doing fine. (Did I say thrilled?)

Little rascal spit his Baytril out seven times, we tried hot dogs, cheese, pizza cheese from take out last night, chicken and a few others...twinkie finally did it!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Oh great that medications started work.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking Back to See How its Going. So Glad to Hear there is Improvement.*
*I Hope you Are Feeling Better and Have Somewhat Less worry To Deal with.*
*Blessings for you Both* Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Checking Back to See How its Going. So Glad to Hear there is Improvement.*
> *I Hope you Are Feeling Better and Have Somewhat Less worry To Deal with.*
> *Blessings for you Both* Nickee & Yogi**


Nickee-back at you...

I hope Yogi is doing well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> All-
> Little rascal spit his Baytril out seven times, we tried hot dogs, cheese, pizza cheese from take out last night, chicken and a few others...twinkie finally did it!


 Ah, yes, the ever dependable twinkie! :aktion033:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Ah, yes, the ever dependable twinkie! :aktion033:



LOL I was running out of options...


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Still the same but I think a little better he needs a grooming and eye trim it's so hard to see, and I cannot expose him to germs anywhere so we are just praying and getting through the day-by day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the healing continues to improve!! Your little Rory sounds like such a darling little guy! ...being so good thru all this! ( BTW...I'd take a twinkie over the others too! :thumbsup: ) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers and hugs every day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all-he needs to be groomed desperately, and I don't want to expose him to germs abut is matted from the cone being in the back of his head...so I am calling my vet to see of they can help me. I feel so bad for him, my heart is bleeding...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Worst thing it just shave the hair...it'll grow back.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

jmm said:


> Worst thing it just shave the hair...it'll grow back.


Yes going to shave but I don't think he'll sit still for me, he's very wiggly...I am wondering how hard it is to wield the clipper, my vet's on vacation I may ask a local groomer to come to my house and do it in my kitchen...

Is it easy to shave it do you know?

he is getting better but seems tired tonight.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If its not matted to the skin it is very easy to shave. If it is matted to the skin you might want somebody comfortable with clippers to do it.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

jmm said:


> If its not matted to the skin it is very easy to shave. If it is matted to the skin you might want somebody comfortable with clippers to do it.


Thanks I called the Doctor today expecting a call back-I am going to try to get a groomer to come to my home, I don't feel comfy about it and I will not expose him to any germs.

He looks even better today-pink skin returning.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Thanks I called the Doctor today expecting a call back-I am going to try to get a groomer to come to my home, I don't feel comfy about it and I will not expose him to any germs.
> 
> He looks even better today-pink skin returning.:aktion033:


So glad, Jeanne


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeanne....I'm so happy Rory is improving - that's the best news. I know this has been really hard on you....this too will pass and you can get back to enjoying the sweet little boy.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jeanne....I'm so happy Rory is improving - that's the best news. I know this has been really hard on you....this too will pass and you can get back to enjoying the sweet little boy.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Claire-thanks yes the Big Girl Pants are starting to fit!

He is doing 60% 70% better I feel we have turned a corner after spinning the wheels for three weeks. This specialist was a Godsend for our little boy..he's still so hap hap happy!:HistericalSmiley:Go figure, tajon temperament I guess..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad your little guy is doing better.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What a good boy. I am so happy to hear he's on the mend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful news! WTG Jeanne.
I have been out of the loop (still not completely unpacked, but almost)! Sending you much love & many prayers for your baby's healing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy Rory is doing so much better!!! :chili: Praying he continues quickly on this healing path!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy Rory is doing so well! And it looks like you may survive as well! Hugs!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

sherry said:


> I'm so happy Rory is doing so well! And it looks like you may survive as well! Hugs!


Yup! he needs a grooming so bad its bugging me so much now on hunt for someone to come into my home....won't be easy.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Wonderful news! WTG Jeanne.
> I have been out of the loop (still not completely unpacked, but almost)! Sending you much love & many prayers for your baby's healing.



Sandi thanks love.:wub:


----------

